# The Draft is UNCONSTITUTIONAL



## basquebromance (Jun 23, 2018)

Where is it written in the constitution that you make take children from their parents, and parents from their children, and compel them to fight the battles of any war in which the folly of government may engage in?!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm surprised Trump hasn't tried to reinstate it


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> I'm surprised Trump hasn't tried to reinstate it


Why would he?   ...


----------



## Vastator (Jun 23, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Where is it written in the constitution that you make take children from their parents, and parents from their children, and compel them to fight the battles of any war in which the folly of government may engage in?!


There are indeed problems with the draft in this sexual equality driven political environment. Women don't have to register. While I personally don't have a problem with it. It is inconsistent...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised Trump hasn't tried to reinstate it
> ...


Because when given the choice between good and evil, he chooses evil 100% of the time.  I guess this one hasn't been presented to him yet.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Because when given the choice between good and evil, he chooses evil 100% of the time.  I guess this one hasn't been presented to him yet.


So you are saying the draft is evil?   ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Because when given the choice between good and evil, he chooses evil 100% of the time.  I guess this one hasn't been presented to him yet.
> ...


Barring world war, absolutely.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Barring world war, absolutely.


How do you know this?

Were you drafted during WWll, Korea, or Vietnam?  ...


----------



## theHawk (Jun 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Barring world war, absolutely.
> ...



I’m sure he dodged the draft, based on the fact he is an un-American c**t.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Sorry, I'm no Trump who dodged the draft multiple times.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Sorry, I'm no Trump who dodged the draft multiple times.


So were you drafted?   ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'm no Trump who dodged the draft multiple times.
> ...


How could I have been, when I wasn't even born yet?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> How could I have been, when I wasn't even born yet?


So you are judging people and situations that happened years before you were born?   ...


----------



## theHawk (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Fake news, he never dodged the draft.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > How could I have been, when I wasn't even born yet?
> ...


Yes, you stupid fuck.  Obviously.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

theHawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Yeah and he never cheated on his wives or defrauded students of a fake university either


----------



## theHawk (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Feel free to prove how he “dodged the draft”.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Yes, you stupid fuck.  Obviously.


Self righteous liberal wind bags like you are a dime a dozen.

You don't know jack sh!t but try to act like you do.   ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

theHawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


I'm sure his bone spurs were terrible.  A multi-time draft dodger who insults POW's, and you would die for him.

What Donald Trump was up to while John McCain was a prisoner of war


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you stupid fuck.  Obviously.
> ...


^ the irony


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Where is the draft outlawed in the Constitution?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> ^ the irony


The irony is that I was drafted into the Army during Vietnam 1970 - 71

Yet you want to judge me and the people of that era. While you where still a single sperm floating around inside your daddy's nut sack.  ...    ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > ^ the irony
> ...


Where have I judged you?  You should not have been drafted.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



You still haven’t shown where he dodged the draft.  His medical status didn’t exempt him from being drafted during wartime.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Where have I judged you?  You should not have been drafted.


^^^^^  Text book example of irony.  ...     ..


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Where have I judged you?  You should not have been drafted.
> ...


Didn't judge you.  No irony.


----------



## Camp (Jun 23, 2018)

theHawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Draft dodging is not a legal term and people described it different ways. Usually it meant an individual did something pro-active to achieve a draft deferment such as using college enrollment as a deferment. Many men chose enlistment or volunteered for the draft before college, hence, a college deferment was considered a "dodge".  A deferment due to a medical condition was not considered as "draft dodging". Trump used both types of deferments, hence, by using the college deferments four times he was considered a draft dodger for the times.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 23, 2018)

Camp said:


> Trump used both types of deferments, h*ence, by using the college deferments four times he was considered a draft dodger for the times*.


Incorrect  ...  

The only people considered "draft dodgers" by the public during those days. Where the guys who fled to Canada and were automatically granted asylum by the government and received Canadian citizenship.

No one looked down on people who had college deferments. Although as the war heated up, many people started saying that Vietnam was the poor man's war, and the rich kids didn't have to fight because their daddy had money to send them to college. So pressure was put on the politicians to make the draft equitable. College deferments were no longer available, and the lottery draw number system was put into place. The drawings were televised on national TV and every young man of draft age knew their lottery draft number.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 24, 2018)

the Vietnam war was white people sending black people to make war on yellow people in order to defend the land they stole from red people.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 24, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> the Vietnam war was white people sending black people to make war on yellow people in order to defend the land they stole from red people.


........


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 24, 2018)

A draft is slavery, plain and simple.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 24, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> A draft is slavery, plain and simple.


.........


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 24, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> I'm surprised Trump hasn't tried to reinstate it


Trump isn't a Democrat.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 24, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Where is the draft outlawed in the Constitution?


13th amendment.


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (Jun 25, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


hyperbole contributes nothing


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> 13th amendment.



Temporarily drafting someone into the Armed forces is NOT slavery.  In fact you can be a Conscientious Objector on religious, and other grounds, and not serve.  Many have done that over the years.  I doubt slave owners allowed slaves to go free due to their religious convictions.


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (Jun 25, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> A draft is slavery, plain and simple.


I guess it is if you want to redefine one or both of the terms to fit your agenda.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Where is it written in the constitution that you make take children from their parents, and parents from their children, and compel them to fight the battles of any war in which the folly of government may engage in?!


Dude, we don't have a draft anymore. 
What country are you from???


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 25, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



As many as Biden did


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 25, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Where is it written in the constitution that you make take children from their parents, and parents from their children, and compel them to fight the battles of any war in which the folly of government may engage in?!
> ...



Trump wants to reinstate it. just watch!


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 25, 2018)

CHAZBUKOWSKI said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > A draft is slavery, plain and simple.
> ...




OK.

Let's call it Involuntary Servitude then.

Feel better?


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 25, 2018)

The draft ended in 1973..
Selective Service is still in effect.
All men 18-25 living in the US must register.  Even immigrants, legal and illegal.
Receiving a deferment was not dodging the draft.
Draft dodgers didn't report as ordered. Many fled the country.
I received my draft notice in 1972.  I dodged the draft by enlisting.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Where is the draft outlawed in the Constitution?


Do you know what the Constitution is?


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Do you know what the Constitution is?



Please enlighten me oh wise one.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


For what????

Quit making shit up!!!!!


----------



## Desperado (Jun 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Where is it written in the constitution that you make take children from their parents, and parents from their children, and compel them to fight the battles of any war in which the folly of government may engage in?!


The draft is unconstituational.  However like a alot of things in the constitution the government iignores when it benefits them

"Neither slavery nor *involuntary servitude*, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction. ... Finally, the *13th Amendment* was passed by the Congress on January 31, 1865.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what the Constitution is?
> ...


It grants the fed gov specific powers. If it isnt listed, it doesnt have that power.
So consider that and consider what you posted.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> It grants the fed gov specific powers. If it isnt listed, it doesnt have that power.
> So consider that and consider what you posted.



I believe in limited Federal government, and limited government in general as well as state's rights.  Is Income Tax also unconstitutional?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > It grants the fed gov specific powers. If it isnt listed, it doesnt have that power.
> ...


16th amendment


----------



## Pilot1 (Jun 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> 16th amendment



Exactly.  The draft is NOT specifically mentioned in the Constitution, but that doesn't stop our government from doing a lot of things not mentioned.  They use the catch all Preamble for that.



> We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, *provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare,* and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America.



The courts have been negligent in many ways by allowing this, and get to decide, rightly, or wrongly what is Constitutional, and what isn't.  Evidently, the Draft was considered necessary for the "common defence".


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 25, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > 16th amendment
> ...


I totally agree. The Constitution has been raped more than Bill Cosbys victims. 
Its sad. And anti-American.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 27, 2018)

Article I, Section 8 of the United States Constitution:

"The Congress shall have the power to...raise and support Armies..."

The power to compel citizens to serve in the "Army" is implicit in the power to raise "Armies."  Even with today's "all volunteer army" if a need arose that demanded more soldiers than were willing to enlist, the Congress could re-establish the draft and compel the selected people to serve.  If they refused, they would be subject to legal sanctions, up to and including execution for treason.

Recent changes in law and interpretations of the Constitution would require that any new Draft law be somewhat different than in the past, including women as draftees, but the basic right to have a military draft is clearly Constitutional.

It would be fun to see...exposing all the pussies and snowflakes for what they are.  Like the OP.

It would also be good policy.  Eliminating the draft was one of Carter's biggest mistakes.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 28, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> Article I, Section 8 of the United States Constitution:
> 
> "The Congress shall have the power to...raise and support Armies..."
> 
> ...



Carter?  You may want to fact-check yourself.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 28, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Where is it written in the constitution that you make take children from their parents, and parents from their children, and compel them to fight the battles of any war in which the folly of government may engage in?!



The Militia Clause in the Constitution gave Congress the authority to organize and arm the militia.  The First Militia Act of 1792 put the States' militias under the authority of the President.  The Second Militia Act of 1792 called for the conscription (draft) of every "free able-bodied white male citizen" between the ages of 18 and 45 into a local militia company.  Congress passed it, G. Washington signed it. 

During the Civil War, it was expanded to include all males 18 to 54, regardless of color.


----------

